# Center Shot Recurve Tuning Problem



## Bullofthewoods (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you mean your arrow is hitting left and right or bending left to right as it's flying? If it is bending left to right but hitting in the center that is normal. The only way to get around this with a recurve is to have a true center shot riser. The arrow will do this as it's shot because it has to "bend" around the riser. It then oscillates back and forth until it corrects itself to a straight path.

It will look similar this if the "o" is the bow riser with the arrow bending around it and the bottom is the target.
o)
(
)
(
)
I
I
_


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ditch that rest and get a timberdoodle or a WB. I use the WB and it works fine. 12" groups at 40 yds, still practicing  .Also shooting 400 spine 125 tipped XT hunter 5575 at 28". The 3555 are better spine match but I have these and will shoot for now. What you are seeing is called archers paradox. Do a YouTube search to see how arrows oscillate as they leave a recurve.


----------

